# Space Marine anti wap lance tactic



## hazzaozzy (Sep 13, 2008)

*Space Marine anti warp lance tactic*

I was talking to my friend today and we were discussing the zoanthrope warp lance being able to tear open land raiders. 

I had an idea of using an inquisitor with a null rod for a total of 40, the null rod would stop any psychic powers from affecting the inquisitor and the squad, would this prevent psychic powers on the land raider?? I was wondering what other people thought, whether this is allowed in the rules and any other tactics you have from stopping your lovely land raider from going boom.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Probably doesn't work for his transport, but black templars can take the blessed hull upgrade to make it so lance weapons don't reduce its armor value.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

Theres nothing you can do that will guarantee that the zoanthrope wont work, but a librarian near the land raider is a start. Because you should be able to outshoot the tyranids, you can probably deploy defensively. If you use an area of terrain or a tactical squad, or even other boxes to protect one side of the land raider, you can put the librarian near the other, which should guarantee that the zoanthrope will have to be within 24 inches of your hood in order to get within 18 of the tank. At that point its up to luck. If he passes the psychic test, you have a 50/50 chance to stop it with your hood. He may miss with the lance as well, remember psychic shooting attacks act the same as normal shooting attacks unless stated otherwise. He doesn't automatically hit with it. If he doesnt destroy it on the turn he drops down (I think the odds are actually in your favor with a hood and his 25% chance to miss) then you should walk a tactical squad up to the zoanthrope and double tap your bolters. It may have a 3+ invul, but with T4 and only 2 wounds it will go down if you throw enough dice at it. If possible you should save your heavy weapons, and your land raider for shooting at the tervigons and trygons that every tyranid player seems to be loading their lists with. If the zoanthrope only gets one turn to shoot, you should be fine.

Thats what I would do (its admittedly a bit risky). You could also try to castle up and deny your opponent a place to land within 18 inches of the land raider. Remember, he cant land within 1 inch of one of your units or its a mishap. I suppose you could use your other tanks (especially rhinos) to block areas, and tactical squads could be spread out as widely as possible around the LR. If your playing a very shooty army this could work out, since you likely wouldn't be moving much to begin with.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Or you could just ally in the Inquisitor Lord with 2 Mystics for 57 points and station him within 12" of your Land Raider Crusader. Anything DSing within 4d6" of you (like Zoanthropes in a Mycetic) would have to weather 4 TL, Str 6 shots and at least 3 TL, Str 4 shots. Unless they have all 3 Zoeys dropping down, they are probablly are going to be in a world of pain when your Inquisitor orders the LR to open fire on them on their own turn!



I must say, I thought this topic was about something else though. I was like,"Why would space marines hate on Italian Lances?"


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

The pods have the landing system so no mishaps (like pods).As for the ability to shoot deepstrikers wounlt you only be able to shoot the drop pod and not the zoans ?


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

You get to shoot BOTH seperately actually. The Mycetic Spore wording specifies that it enters via Deep Strike and then later on goes on to say the unit "inside" of it arrives using deepstrike via the Mycetic Spore. 

The Mystics say that ANY unit that deepstrikes within range. Well.. the mycetic is a seperate unit from its contents and the Mycetic ruling says both are considered deepstriking.....

I encourage you to use house rules if this seems funky. (It does to me, because I would assume the Spore was there to protect its passengers from such shooting....)


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

That seems to me like it will probably get FAQd when GW gets around to nids. I would still go for the librarian though. Not only is it a decent defense against zoanthropes, but it is effective against just about anything depending on what powers you take. And any balanced SM list should have one, if only for psychic defense vs. Eldar and SW. For me, this decision comes down to wether or not an inquisitor lord with his retinue is worth replacing the librarian, and I dont think that it is. The normal SM powers are just so versatile, and psychic hood is too nice to give up.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

SHarrington said:


> You get to shoot BOTH seperately actually. The Mycetic Spore wording specifies that it enters via Deep Strike and then later on goes on to say the unit "inside" of it arrives using deepstrike via the Mycetic Spore.
> 
> The Mystics say that ANY unit that deepstrikes within range. Well.. the mycetic is a seperate unit from its contents and the Mycetic ruling says both are considered deepstriking.....
> 
> I encourage you to use house rules if this seems funky. (It does to me, because I would assume the Spore was there to protect its passengers from such shooting....)


You choose either, but only one. It just like a Drop Pod, which already is FAQ'd.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

so since you can only shoot at one of them, and taking out the zoanthrope with the inquisitor's mystics may not work out as well as your hope since they have a 3+ invulnerable save. I would still prefer a librarian, since not only does he give you a shot at stopping the lance with the hood, he will also be useful against other tyranid psychers like hive tyrants, broodlords, and tervigons.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think putting a Librarian into said Land Raider is one of the better solutions. In power armor he'll only take up a single slot in the transport which leaves lots of room for other occupants and nicely protects the Raider from any psychic surprises. Unfortunately though, against armies other than Tyranids you probably won't want your Librarian inside the Land Raider, so you'd need to build the list so that it'd be versatile enough for the Librarian to mount up in at least one other vehicle.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Theripontigonus said:


> so since you can only shoot at one of them, and taking out the zoanthrope with the inquisitor's mystics may not work out as well as your hope since they have a 3+ invulnerable save. I would still prefer a librarian, since not only does he give you a shot at stopping the lance with the hood, he will also be useful against other tyranid psychers like hive tyrants, broodlords, and tervigons.


The DH inquisitor still has a hood, and, has access to a few weapons that can ignore invuln. saves to boot, so he's certainly not a bad option - and even . The other thing an inquisitor has going for him is that his Hood is better than a Librarians: it can (as far as I'm aware) stack with a librarians Hood if you have one too, and there are no range restriction on his hood! He can happily use the hood from the very other side of the battlefield if he so wishes, so you don't have to worry about his positioning as much for psychic defence. The other thing is that even with hood and mystics, he's still about 1/2 the cost of a librarian, and comes with some snazzy options too. Not as useful in close combat true, but he certainly has a few tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## hazzaozzy (Sep 13, 2008)

A librarian seems like a good option to me, although it's not always simple, there's always that death leaper ready to reduce your leadership by D3


----------

